

Twitter Account Suspension - plntxt

My Twitter account was suspended last night because I was notifying people who&#x27;ve had interactions with @skippy (the peanut butter brand) about their practice of selling high value peanut oil from peanut butter manufacture and replacing it with unhealthy and environmentally unsound palm oil.  I&#x27;ll admit that I was posting a lot with the #boycottskippy hashtag, and a url to an anti-palm-oil website (with which I am not affiliated, even as a donor).  So my question is, should my account have been suspended for this behavior, or could this be a case of a publicly owned Twitter protecting potential sponsors?
======
chrisBob
Are you a paying Twitter customer?

Is Skippy?

I know what I would do if I was Twitter.

~~~
plntxt
I am pretty sure I was caught by an automated jerk filter. Twitter reinstated
my account. I wrote about it here:
[http://plntxt1.tumblr.com/post/76531090124/twitter-
suspended...](http://plntxt1.tumblr.com/post/76531090124/twitter-suspended-me-
for-being-a-jerk)

